# Todo sobre Leds, circuitos y usos de LEDS de alto brillo



## joradom

La mejor forma de aprender es estudiar circuitos bien hechos  y estos se encuentran frecuentemente en los databooks y notas de aplicaciones.

esta larga introducción para prensentaros un "aplication notes" en pdf de Zetex, de los multiples usos de los LEDS de alto rendimineto.

http://www.zetex.com/3.0/appnotes/design/dn81.pdf

el sitio en si es; http://www.zetex.com/

la información explica como hacer los circuitos con productos de ellos, pero es una mina de ideas

salu2


----------



## richar

interesante  pero ese U1 (ZXSC310) es un integrado o que es perdona mi ignorancia pero no conozco eso y creo que no lo conseguiere aqui en mi pais


----------



## Chico3001

En lo personal me gusta darles ojeadas aunque sepa que no los voy a encontrar... asi entiendo un poco de la teoria de funcionamiento y puedo buscar una manera alternativa de implementarlo sin depender de un integrado.... 

Gracias por compartir la información..


----------



## eL1ct

Bueno...siempre habra alternativas a los circuitos integrados:

Esta en ingles, pero es estupenda:
http://www.quantsuff.com/index.htm

De esta web saque la idea para mi version del circuito , nada que envidiar a los circuitos integrados, es muy pqueñita...(esta basada en la "Regulated LED Circuits 1") y funciona muy bien .

y otra:
http://elm-chan.org/works/led2/report.html


----------



## AKILES21

hola: una consulta ese circuito se lo puede usar para ponerlo en una moto o en un auto?? quizas en otros colores!!


----------



## eL1ct

Yo lo he probado desde 12v hasta 8v y funciona perfecto...de ahi para abajo tambien funciona, aunque no tan perfecto....respondiendo a tu pregunta, pues si, supongo que ira bien, aunque quiza a 12v seria mas apropiado poner dos LED's en serie vez de uno.

Por cierto, con tensionen mas altas ten cuidado, ya que, lo que puedes romper es el "gate" del MOSFET; como los alternadores y dinamos suelen dar tensines mayores (a 12v en este caso), te recomiendo que apliques este pequeño mod que he adjunto, y no deverias tener ningun problema.

D5: depende del MOSFET que uses, si Vgss es de 12v, creo que uno de 11v estaria bien.
R4: acabo de sacarlo de la manga (es para limitar la corriente que ira por D5).
C4: pos yo que se...unos...10uF (creo que suficiente)

Colores; todos los que quieras. Aunque ten en cuenta que los rojos y algunos colores calidos, tienen una caida de tension mas baja, asi que, para 12v: si son azules, blancos, etc pondria dos, y si son rojos, naranjas, etc pondria tres (en serie, claro).

Ha y antes se me olvido, os voy a definir un poco el circuito:
(pondre lo que yo use)
R3: (22 ohm).
D1: LED (BLANCO 3,6v).
D2: schottky MUY inportante (BAT54 dos diodos en paralelo).
D3: no es necesario, pero mejora el rendimiento (BAT54).
D4: no es necesario, pero mejora el rendimiento (BAT54).
D7: se supone que el mosfet tiene uno, pero porsiacaso se lo puse (BAV199)
Q1: MOSFET a poder ser "fast swiching" y "low Rds(on)" pero el tipico BS170 o el 2N7000 seguro que valen; no conviene poner uno muy potente porque el circuito no esta diseñado para tal. El que aparece en el esquema es uno de los que mejor resultado me dieron en el simulador.
Q2,3,4: creo que con cualquier otro modelo tambien funcionaria.
C3: es importante si la pila no es muy potente (100uF).
C1: es para que el led tenga tenga una corriente mas estable (47uF).
El resto esta definido.

PD: Algunos componentes D5, D6, R4 no existen en el esquema (LEDregulador4) por un fallo mio (me los comi); puse mas componentes cuando empece a diseñarlo en el simulador, y luego los borre .


----------



## AKILES21

gracias!! La verdad tengo cero en teoria algo entiendo el esquematico. El fin de semana estube haciendo uno que vi quizas mas sencillo con 4 leds, una resistencia y un regulador de voltaje. Me gustaria ponerle algo asi por las pedaleras del auto.


----------



## eL1ct

Bueno el circuito anterior es un controlador de LED's PWM sencillo, por decir de alguna manera, y su principal ventaja es la eficacia de potencia, que ronda el 80% yo lo diseñe para pilas de 9v, y asi tener una fuente de luz que consume poco (LED's) y ademas es eficaz (PWM).

Claro tambien puedes aplicar un control lineal.

Que por cierto tambien tengo otro circuito; la version "pequeña" lo diseñe para pilas de 2x1.5v=3v hasta 3x1.5v=4.5v (consegui itegrarlos en una bonbillita); esta tenia que fabricarlo de este modo mas complejo, ya que, para que un LED luzca con 2 pilas (de 1,5v) no me podia permitir ni 0.7v de caida de tension para controlarlo:

Ahora, los LED que coloco en el coche los pongo con un circuito mas secillo:


----------



## AKILES21

todavia me cuesta entender algunas cosas de los esquematicos 
solo soy un aficionado al tema!! pero cuando lo entienda bien voy a tratar de hacerlo a ver que onda...


----------



## AKILES21

como sera que creia que entendia los esquematicos que cuando trate de hacer el del circuito de 4 leds que vi no me salio. Descargue un programa (Livewire) para probarlo pero no pasa nada y creo que ahi se nota mi falta de teoria y experiencia.
se nota que vos si sabes hacer esquematicos porque entendes bien del tema, me podrias/podrian ayudar para entender que hice mal con el mio?


----------



## eL1ct

Bueno...en tu circuito ese transistor esta mal...y el resto no esta bien que digamaos...no obstante, creo que esto se debe a una confusion. Pero no te preocupes, todos hemos aprendido, te comentare brevemente los errores, porque tampoco quiero que este hilo se combierta, en un tutorial de electronica; como dice un profesor nuestro: "si entendeis bien la ley de ohm y los diodos (ya que el emisor de los transistores comunes (BJT) tambien es un diodo) seguro que podreis entenderlo todo" y a decir verdad es un buen punto de partida.

-Sobre tu circuito, (respecto a lo que esta mal) creo que donde pusiste el transistor querias poner el regulador de tension, que podria ser un circuito integrado.

-Y en cuanto a los LED en paralelo digamos que no esta bien (si los LED son "iguales", funcionar lo que se dice, funcionaria), tu pusiste una resistencia para todos los LED, en cambio, debes poner una para cada LED o quiza mas apropiado, poner los LED en serie (aunque en este caso necesitarias mas tension que antes).

Sobre los reguladores; aqui explica algo:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulador_de_tensión


----------



## AKILES21

Claro!! tenes razon, en vez de poner el regulador de tencion puse otra cosa. Me guie mal con los dibujitos del Livewire.
Gracias!!! ya lo voy a estar viendo hasta que me salga
Saludos

auto correccion "tension"


----------



## lubeck

> Claro!! tenes razon, en vez de poner el regulador de tencion puse otra cosa. Me guie mal con los dibujitos del Livewire.



para que necesitas un regulador si ya tienes una fuente de continua?


nada mas haz el calculo de las resistencias ya sea que lo hagas en paralelo o en serie...
sin regulador ni transistor....
saludos


----------



## eL1ct

> para que necesitas un regulador si ya tienes una fuente de continua?


Bueno si es posible, pero no cuesta nada poner dos transistores y un par de resistencias.
Ademas si quieres poner tres LED's (de 3,3v) en serie, y lo haces con una resistencia...digamos que en la resistencia pueden caer aproximadamente 2v cuando la bateria te da 12v. Pero si el cohe esta en marcha, la bateria podria alcanzar facilmente 14v dejando asi 4v para la resistencia, duplicando de este modo la corriente que circula sobre los diodos...y esto, podria ser un gran problema.

Aqui hay mas circuitos para los diodos LED:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/308684/


----------



## eL1ct

Y para seguir aportando, otro "libro de cocina" sobre LED's :

LED Reference Design Cookbook

Siempre se aprende algo de estos circuitos...


----------



## AKILES21

lubeck dijo:


> para que necesitas un regulador si ya tienes una fuente de continua?
> 
> 
> nada mas haz el calculo de las resistencias ya sea que lo hagas en paralelo o en serie...
> sin regulador ni transistor....
> saludos



Entonces no hace falta un regulador de voltaje??? O sea si quiero conectar por ejemplo 4 leds de alto brillo a la bataria del auto 12V solo me hace falta la resistencia adecuada??

Otra duda por ejemplo si conecto 4 leds de 3V c/u a la bateria del auto 12V y por lo que lei los de alto brillo tienen 45mA y hago el calculo de la resistencia estaria bien lo siguiente?...
R=12V-12v
   --------- ==> R=0 ???? Por lo tanto W=0x0.045 ==> W=0 ????
      0.045
O entendi mal todo lo que lei??


----------



## lubeck

> Entonces no hace falta un regulador de voltaje??? O sea si quiero conectar por ejemplo 4 leds de alto brillo a la bataria del auto 12V solo me hace falta la resistencia adecuada?



asi es no hace falta incluso en corriente alterna limitando la corriente no hace falta tranformador ni regulador ni rectificador....



> Otra duda por ejemplo si conecto 4 leds de 3V c/u a la bateria del auto 12V y por lo que lei los de alto brillo tienen 45mA y hago el calculo de la resistencia estaria bien lo siguiente?...
> R=12V-12v


 
Aqui tengo duda... lo que se tiene que hacer es limitar la corriente...no el voltaje.... y la resistencia es para eso... yo nunca lo he hecho asi... pero en teoria deberia ser posible...

pensando lo bien yo creo que no porque no seria 0 sino infinito....  o corto...
deberias quitar un led y poner una resistencia limitadora....



> --------- ==> R=0 ???? Por lo tanto W=0x0.045 ==> W=0 ????



aqui algo anda mal

P=VI

si tienes v=12 i=.045
P=12*.045=.54W    ahi es donde no se cuantos watts soporten...

SAludos


----------



## eL1ct

En corriente alterna...recuerda que los LED funcionan con corriente continua y normalmente, la tension inversa maxima es de 5v, asi que, algo mas que limitar la corriente hay que hacer...por ejemplo, poner otro LED en paralelo, pero al reves (conectando anodo con catodo y catodo con anodo)

Cuidado con eso de poner los LED con una resistencia conectadas a la bateria del coche.

Sobre la potencia, esa seria la potencia de los cuatro LED, por lo tanto, cada una consumiria 135mW


----------



## lubeck

> En corriente alterna...recuerda que los LED funcionan con corriente continua y normalmente, la tension inversa maxima es de 5v, asi que, algo mas que limitar la corriente hay que hacer...por ejemplo, poner otro LED en paralelo, pero al reves (conectando anodo con catodo y catodo con anodo)



asi es yo me referia a que no hace falta regularla...
aqui hay una forma de hacerlo..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/led-conectado-serie-110-ac-19705/



> Cuidado con eso de poner los LED con una resistencia conectadas a la bateria del coche.



aqui tengo una duda... 
se va aponer directamente a la bateria o en el coche.... porque todos los coches tiene un regulador ....



> Sobre la potencia, esa seria la potencia de los cuatro LED, por lo tanto, cada una consumiria 135mW



asi es se me escapo eso... lo que calcule seria la potencia total del circuito... oops


lo que sigo teniendo duda es ponerlos sin la resistencia limitadora es posible?


Yo con los datos que mencionas haria esto....


----------



## eL1ct

Si, hay varias formas de conectar un LED a corriente alterna, de ese post me gusta mas el circuito de jhlaz...

Que yo sepa...los coches no tienen regulador...y sobre poner los LED's con resistencias, es por que, si la tension es constante y la resistencia es constante; entonces V/R=constante, es decir conseguimos una "fuente de corriente" que es lo que necesita un LED...segun esta formula, si el valor de la tension cambia (es decir deja de ser del todo constante) entonces cambia la corriente...legados a este punto, podemos reflexionar y decir: bueno nada es perfecto, la question es cuanto ha cambiado la corriente (por 5mA mas o menos no pasara nada).
Nuestro objetivo podria ser ese, hacer que el "error" (cambio de corriente) al cambiar la tension sea minima o despreciable...por ejemplo:

Supongamos que: la bateria del coche con el motor parado te da 12v y con el motor en marcha 14v. Pondre el ejemplo de dos comfiguraciones diferentes: (Por ejemplo: LED: 3,4v 20 mA)
-Un LED conectado con una resistencia de 470ohm: (12v-3,4v)/470ohm=18,3mA (14v-3,4v)/470ohm=22,6mA (bien, ningun problema)
-Tres LED conectado con una resistencia de 100ohm: (12v-3,4v*3)/100=18mA (14v-3,4v*3)/100=38mA (ups, es casi el doble de lo previsto, segun la calidad del diodo, se podria quemar en muy poco tiempo)

Sore poner 4 LED's y una resistencia de 1ohm en un coche...no creo que sea buena idea...



> lo que sigo teniendo duda es ponerlos sin la resistencia limitadora es  posible?


Digamos que los circuitos que propuse anteriormente, "no tienen resistencia limitadora", me explico, esa resistencia que tienen en serie, es para medir la corriente y graduar el "grifo" (transistor).

Por otra parte, compre unos LED de china, muy buenos que si los forzabas, aumentaban su resistencia interna, o algo asi (todos los componentes tienen un "r" pequeñito que los hace reales), bueno no me voy a liar...total que tienen una tension de 3,4v a 20 mA y soportan 50mA a 3,6v sin problemas, incluso lucen con 3v...de modo que si los conecto a dos pilas de 1,5v no les pondre resistencia limitadora.


----------



## lubeck

Tome muchas cosas de lo que dices que no sabia.....

nada mas en esto creo que si esta mal lo voy a verificar....



> Que yo sepa...los coches no tienen regulador...



deben tener para rectificar y regular la corriente  del  alternador....


----------



## AKILES21

HTML:
	

aqui algo anda mal

P=VI

si tienes v=12 i=.045
P=12*.045=.54W    ahi es donde no se cuantos watts soporten...

SAludos[/QUOTE]


Quizas es un error mio que es lo mas seguro pero segun la informacion que habia buscado, en la formula P=VI, V era la diferencia entre la fuente (12) y los leds (12V en total) por eso yo puse P=0x0.045

Igual voy a revisar bien

Gracias



lubeck dijo:


> asi es yo me referia a que no hace falta regularla...
> aqui hay una forma de hacerlo..
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/led-conectado-serie-110-ac-19705/
> 
> 
> 
> aqui tengo una duda...
> se va aponer directamente a la bateria o en el coche.... porque todos los coches tiene un regulador ....
> 
> 
> 
> asi es se me escapo eso... lo que calcule seria la potencia total del circuito... oops
> 
> 
> lo que sigo teniendo duda es ponerlos sin la resistencia limitadora es posible?
> 
> 
> Yo con los datos que mencionas haria esto....



Me perdi con el esquema!!!

La resistencia no va en el positivo????


----------



## lubeck

No importa donde la pongas lo que importa es que el anodo y el catodo de los leds estén correctamente...

Si hace la prueba con el diseño que te envie la resistencia procura ponerla de 1Watt


----------



## eL1ct

> Quizas es un error mio que es lo mas seguro pero segun la informacion  que habia buscado, en la formula P=VI, V era la diferencia entre la  fuente (12) y los leds (12V en total) por eso yo puse P=0x0.045


es correcto, si estas calculando la potencia de la resistencia, que es cero...pero como calculo Lubeck la potencia de los LED's es de P=12*45mA=540mW.

Lubeck: hoy medi la tension de la bateria de mi coche; puse el polimetro directamente conectado a los bornes de la bateria: con el motor parado 12,4v y con el motor en marcha 14v.
Bueno, como dices, lo que tienen es un rectificador en el alternador o dinamo, ya que si no fuera asi, la bateria se descargaria por el dinamo cuando esta dejara de dar energia, pero regulador no tiene, que yo sepa.
Otra cosa es si le pones un circuito especial (que los coches normalmente no traen), para regular la carga de la bateria, que le da a la bateria mas de 12v y ademas de un modo especial, pero no es un regulador de tension.


----------



## lubeck

Hola eL1ct

No quieros parecer intransigente  pero dale una buscada al tema en google
mira:



> http://html.rincondelvago.com/el-regulador.html



o pon reguladores de coche en el mismo google....

  por otro lado puedes tener razon con lo de los 14v una solucion seria que calcule la resistencia sobre 14 y no sobre los 12 

  no se... o si lo quiere mas finito que le ponga un regulador.... yo no lo haria.... tengo unas tiritas de led pegadas en mi auto y no tienen regulador ni transistor ni nada... salvo sus repectivas resistencias...

 todo lo digo en buen plan y tomo de la misma manera lo que me dices..  puede que se oiga grotesco pero no es mi intension....


saludos


----------



## eL1ct

Si tienes razon, acabo de enterarme.
Y gracias, siempre es bueno aprender; es interesante esa web, creo que lo explica bastante bien.


----------



## jreyes

Para un sistema alimentado por el alternador de un automóvil el asunto no es tan complicado que digamos si mantenemos la corriente que atraviesa los LEDs es razonable. Sin embargo, en una situación de portabilidad donde cada Watt es valioso...¿Vale la pena desperdiciar potencia usando una resistencia limitadora?


Adiosín...!


----------



## AKILES21

eL1ct dijo:


> es correcto, si estas calculando la potencia de la resistencia, que es cero...pero como calculo Lubeck la potencia de los LED's es de P=12*45mA=540mW.
> 
> Lubeck: hoy medi la tension de la bateria de mi coche; puse el polimetro directamente conectado a los bornes de la bateria: con el motor parado 12,4v y con el motor en marcha 14v.
> Bueno, como dices, lo que tienen es un rectificador en el alternador o dinamo, ya que si no fuera asi, la bateria se descargaria por el dinamo cuando esta dejara de dar energia, pero regulador no tiene, que yo sepa.
> Otra cosa es si le pones un circuito especial (que los coches normalmente no traen), para regular la carga de la bateria, que le da a la bateria mas de 12v y ademas de un modo especial, pero no es un regulador de tension.



Ah!!! Gracias por el dato ya mismo me pongo a ver el calculo Lubeck para saber bien que es.

y la verdad ya no me voy a preocupar con los reguladores de voltaje voy a probar solo con las resistencias

saludos


----------



## cibermicro

eL1ct dijo:


> Por otra parte, compre unos LED de china, muy buenos que si los forzabas, aumentaban su resistencia interna, o algo asi (todos los componentes tienen un "r" pequeñito que los hace reales), bueno no me voy a liar...total que tienen una tension de 3,4v a 20 mA y soportan 50mA a 3,6v sin problemas, incluso lucen con 3v...de modo que si los conecto a dos pilas de 1,5v no les pondre resistencia limitadora.



Hola en donde adquiriste los leds, es bueno el proveedor donde los compraste, si son directos de fábrica mejor aun saberlo?
Saludos


----------



## eL1ct

Estos LED los compre en eBay HKJE led lamp center de todas formas no te fies mucho ddel valor de las microcandels... y lo de que aumente la resistencia, al parecer se deve a un fenomeno de "destruccion" o cristalizacion del semiconductor, que no entiondo muy bien, por lo tanto el LED pierde eficacia y despues luminosidad, pero, la verdad es que prefiero que haga eso, a que deje de funcionar repentinamente (lo que me hicieron otros LED que compre), la experiencia que tengo con estos LED; es que son dificiles de destruir... Casi estoy seguro de que estos LEDs "sobrevivirian" en paralelo, montaje que no se deve hacer, por el bien de los LED...


----------



## Rexcardo

Saludos =)

Estoy intentando colocar leds en el tablero de mi auto para mejorar su apariencia y aunque sé que no se deben conectar leds en paralelo, lo hice (a modo de prueba) y conecté a la batería del auto 

Funcionó bien por unos unos minutos hasta que unos leds "smd" rojos que también conecté empezaron a parpadear. A que se debe el parpadeo exactamente ??

Además, cuando cambié la única resistencia por una de mayor valor dejaron de parpadear...significa que los leds pueden ser usados después o los descarto para futuras aplicaciones  ??

gracias


----------



## eL1ct

Hola

Si no son LED especiales diseñados para parpadear, algo no va bien ; P... Lo del parpadeo, nunca lo he visto... supongo que forzaste los LED, no habras puesto LEDs  de diferente tipo (fabricante, color...) en paralelo?

Sobre los tipicos fallos en LEDs esto es lo que encontre en wikipedia...

Bueno, si los LED no han mureto puedes usarlos, pero si los fuerzas demasiado  lo mas normal es que hayas acortado su vida, menguado su fuerza y de mas; yo los guardaria aparte, para aplicaciones que no exijan mucho o para pruebas.

un saludo


----------



## Rexcardo

Hola, gracias por responder.

He estado leyendo los diversos temas respecto a los leds y hay muchas maneras de solucionar el problema que se me presenta sólo que busco la más eficiente.

Sé que no debí colocar los 25 leds (de 5mm, alto brillo y blancos) en paralelo sin ninguna resistencia que limite su corriente ya que la única resistencia que usé era una sóla de 10 watts y que se encargaba de bajar la tensión pero no regulaba la corriente, por lo cual si se quemaba un led las corrientes cambiarían y empezarían a quemarse el resto (primer error).

Como van a ir colocados en el auto, no consideré el voltaje con el auto encendido que es mayor de 12 osea 13.5V aprox. con lo cual el cálculo de la única resistencia se iba por los suelos (segundo error)

Pues ante eso pido sugerencias de como hacer un diseño más eficiente. El tablero de mi auto presenta 3 secciones: Temperatura/Combustible, Velocímetro y Tacómetro y 4 agujas respectivamente.

El detalle es que quiero utilizar alrededor de 60 leds blancos alto brillo (5mm) y 14 leds rojos de alto brillo (smd) distribuidos de la siguiente manera:

5 leds blancos para el fondo de Temperatura
5 leds blancos para el fondo de Combustible
25 Leds blancos para el fondo de velocímetro
25 leds blancos para el fondo de tacómetro

3 leds rojos smd para la aguja de Temp.
3 leds rojos smd para la aguja de Combustible
4 leds rojos smd para velocímetro
4 leds rojos smd para tacómetro

Hice algunas pruebas para apreciar si era factible o no y estéticamente obtuve un buen resultado. Sin embargo la implementación se hace difícil por el poco espacio y por la elevada temperatura de las resistencias utilizadas inicialmente (de 10watts).

Mi primera pruebal era separar los leds en 6 tiras:

3 para los fondos de Temp/Fuel, Velocímetro y Tacómetro con 25 leds de alto brillo blanco cada uno.
1 para los 6 leds rojos de las agujas de Temp/Fuel
1 para los 4 leds de aguja de Velocímetro y
1 para los 4 leds de aguja del Tacómentro.

Solución 1:
Intenté colocar todos los leds blancos (usados para el fondo y con sus respectivas resistencias) en paralelo pero la cantidad de espacio que ocupan las resistencias complicaba las cosas. 

Solución 2:
Colocar los leds en ramas paralelas conteniendo 3 leds y una resistencia en serie lo cual mejoraba en cantidad de resistencias pero tenía mucho cable por todas partes pero el espacio ocupado era menor y es por eso que me estoy inclinando por esta solución. 

Incluso estoy pensando en colocar todos los leds blancos en un sólo "paquete" para usar un dimmer y poder bajarle el brillo a los 3 segmentos y no encandilarme por las noches.

Bueno en realidad, las dos soluciones anteriores son válidas ya que evito tener que usar resistencias de alto vateaje (como en la prueba inicial) y mantengo a salvo los leds además de que evito desarmar todo de nuevo para un cambio de piezas.

Ahora tengo una gran duda...Como el sistema eléctrico del auto varía entre 12v y 13.5 voltios es "recomendable" o no el uso de un regulador como el 7805 ó LM317 para mantener "constante" el valor de voltaje (ya sea 5v u 8v) ó es que en la práctica la diferencia de corrientes en los leds usando 12v o 13.5v es insignificante como para preocuparme por si baja o no el brillo de los leds. Ya que usar reguladores implica disipar el calor y como estará en el tablero pues no quiero que algo se cocine.

Y si voy a usar reguladores, ¿me recomiendan usar uno sólo (digamos un LM350 que maneja 3 amperios) para todas las ramas de leds (blancos y rojos) ??? o uso 2 LM317/7805 (para los leds blancos y rojos) para bajar la tensión a 5 voltios y hacer los cálculos respectivos.

Acá les dejo unas fotos de las pruebas que estaba realizando. TODO ESTA CONECTADO EN MODO DE PRUEBA =)

saludos...!!!


----------



## eL1ct

Lo de usar regulador, le daria mucha precision al asunto, pero quiza no haga falta; como dije antes, con las resistencias tambien puedes conseguir buenos margenes:



eL1ct dijo:


> sobre poner los LED's con resistencias, es por que, si la tension es constante y la resistencia es constante; entonces V/R=constante, es decir conseguimos una "fuente de corriente" que es lo que necesita un LED...segun esta formula, si el valor de la tension cambia (es decir deja de ser del todo constante) entonces cambia la corriente...legados a este punto, podemos reflexionar y decir: bueno nada es perfecto, la question es cuanto ha cambiado la corriente (por 5mA mas o menos no pasara nada).
> Nuestro objetivo podria ser ese, hacer que el "error" (cambio de corriente) al cambiar la tension sea minima o despreciable...por ejemplo:
> 
> Supongamos que: la bateria del coche con el motor parado te da 12v y con el motor en marcha 14v. Pondre el ejemplo de dos comfiguraciones diferentes: (Por ejemplo: LED: 3,4v 20 mA)
> -Un LED conectado con una resistencia de 470ohm: (12v-3,4v)/470ohm=18,3mA (14v-3,4v)/470ohm=22,6mA (bien, ningun problema)
> -Tres LED conectado con una resistencia de 100ohm: (12v-3,4v*3)/100=18mA (14v-3,4v*3)/100=38mA (ups, es casi el doble de lo previsto, segun la calidad del diodo, se podria quemar en muy poco tiempo)



Lo que yo hago es poner dos transistores, como en el circuito del post #8


----------



## Rexcardo

Si tienes razón, pero creo que tendré que usar un regulador después de todo ya que quiero usar un dimmer para el control de los leds. He realizado unos cálculos y la diferencia es mínima en realidad.

No tengo manera de saber si el brillo de un led ultrabillante a 10mA es menor que cuando pasa por el 20mA. Porque sino hay diferencia visible los leds podrían trabajar con menos de 20mA. Qué opinas ???

Estuve buscando en el foro y encontré un dimmer de leds publicado por El Aficionado pero que alteré aumentando las tiras de leds, para así tener bajo control más cantidad de leds.

Les adjunto el diagrama para que lo puedas revisar y darme tu opinión.

gracias.


----------



## jreyes

Rexcardo dijo:


> Si tienes razón, pero creo que tendré que usar un regulador después de todo ya que quiero usar un dimmer para el control de los leds. He realizado unos cálculos y la diferencia es mínima en realidad.
> 
> No tengo manera de saber si el brillo de un led ultrabillante a 10mA es menor que cuando pasa por el 20mA. Porque sino hay diferencia visible los leds podrían trabajar con menos de 20mA. Qué opinas ???
> 
> Estuve buscando en el foro y encontré un dimmer de leds publicado por El Aficionado pero que alteré aumentando las tiras de leds, para así tener bajo control más cantidad de leds.
> 
> Les adjunto el diagrama para que lo puedas revisar y darme tu opinión.
> 
> gracias.


Ese es un espejo de corriente. El problema ahí es que quieres controlar 6 LEDs con una fuente de 12Vdc. No se puede por la sencilla razón de que no podrás polarizar adecuadamente los LEDs. 

Para que los LEDs enciendan en tu circuito la fuente de alimentación debe ser mayor que la suma de las caídas de voltaje de las ramas de LEDs. Con 6 leds necesitas entre 18 y 20 volts dc para lograr lo que buscas.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes agregar más transistores con hilera de LEDs.
Modifiqué el circuito, coloqué una resitencia de base a cada transistor de 2K, pero puede ser de 5K a 10K.
Cambié el regulador de voltaje 7805 y los diodos, por el LM317 (1.25V de salida, igual que los dos diodos en serie, pero más estable).





Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El archivo ZIP contiene el circuito en Livewire.


----------



## Rexcardo

jreyes dijo:


> Para que los LEDs enciendan en tu circuito la fuente de alimentación debe ser mayor que la suma de las caídas de voltaje de las ramas de LEDs. Con 6 leds necesitas entre 18 y 20 volts dc para lograr lo que buscas.
> 
> Adiosín...!



Hey !! Tienes razón no me había fijado en las caídas de tensión de los leds.  gracias.



> Puedes agregar más transistores con hilera de LEDs.
> Modifiqué el circuito, coloqué una resitencia de base a cada transistor de 2K, pero puede ser de 5K a 10K.
> Cambié el regulador de voltaje 7805 y los diodos, por el LM317 (1.25V de salida, igual que los dos diodos en serie, pero más estable).



Gracias por el circuito. Ahora mi pregunta es: hay diferencia (visible) en el led cuando le pasan 10mA ó 20mA ??

En cuanto a la temperatura, es posible determinar cuanto calentará el LM317 ??? Imagino que se va a calentar muchísimo tanto así que estoy pensando en colocar esos disipadores con ventiladores (de 486 DX2) que tengo de computadoras viejas y como son a 12 voltios pues ningún problema 

Está bien eso o es exagerado ??

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Eso lo puedes averiguar haciendo un circuito de prueba con un LED rojo.




Cuando en interruptor está cerrado por el LED fluye aprox. 20mA, cuando está abierto fluye 10 mA.

El LM317 quizá no necesite disipador (o uno pequeño).
debes tener presente que la parte de metal del LM317 es la salida de voltaje, tienes que tener cuidado de no conectarlo a tierra o chasis del auto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rexcardo

> Cuando en interruptor está cerrado por el LED fluye aprox. 20mA, cuando está abierto fluye 10 mA.



Gracias nuevamente, otra vez queda demostrado que lo simple es lo mejor y uno se rompe la cabeza buscando soluciones. A experimentar. 

Prometo colocar las fotos del avance y del tablero cuando esté todo listo. 



> El LM317 quizá no necesite disipador (o uno pequeño).
> debes tener presente que la parte de metal del LM317 es la salida de voltaje, tienes que tener cuidado de no conectarlo a tierra o chasis del auto.



En cuanto al disipador del LM 317, lo tendré en cuenta ya que por ahí debo tener aislamientos para el tornillo, la lámina y la crema para las uniones.

Una pregunta más, no hace mucho que vengo usando el Livewire y veo que en el caso de los reguladores sólo está por defecto el 7805. Hay manera de cambiar o bajar archivos para aumentar su base de datos ??

saludos...!!!


----------



## eL1ct

Sobre la disipacion del LM317, no creo que sea necesario poner disipador, ya que solo se usa como referencia de tension; creo que incluso podrias usar el LM317L (los puedes encontrar con encpsulado TO-92)... ya que tal como esta puesto no creo que alcance los 100mW



Rexcardo dijo:


> Incluso estoy pensando en colocar todos los leds blancos en un sólo "paquete" para usar un dimmer y poder bajarle el brillo a los 3 segmentos y no encandilarme por las noches.



El circuito tiene buena pinta; incluso si quieres automatizar la luminosidad puedes poner un LDR en serie con R3 (despues de reducir el valor de este)... para ajustar el cambio de luminosidad, puedes hacer pruebas con LDRs de diferente valor, con resistencias en paralelo al LDR... se que no suena muy sofisticado, pero yo tengo un reloj LED que reduce la luminosidad en la oscuridad; practicamente solo se pueden apreciar dos posiciones; la nocturna y la diurna, es decir, de noche cambia a un punto de luminosidad (minimo) y de dia a otro (maximo).


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El Livewire es un simulador que sólo debes tomarlo como eso, un simulador, que tiene limtaciones y no como algo que se acerca a la realidad.
El Livewire es un simulador muy limitado. Como puedes ver tiene el 7805, pero no el 7809, esto es porque tiene una pila de 9V o una fuente de 9V, puede emplear en lugar de 7809.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BKAR

hola aqui vengo con una pregunta curiosa
porque los se crea una d.p, un voltaje muy pequeño en los terminales de los leds cuando les llega una luz externa?
si es cierto, algunos milivoltios, mientras mas luz mas voltaje


----------



## BKAR

ideas?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

He leido que todos los LEDs cuando reciben luz generan voltaje (como las celdas solares) y que el LED verde es el que más voltaje genera.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter

Pues vale, ¿y?
Todos los transistores son fototransistores, aún recuerdo cuando me entretenía en hacer transistores "cabrio" con los que estaban en cápsula metálica. ¿y?

Si uno quiere un panel solar que compre uno, y si quiere un fotodiodo, que lo compre. Aunque un led funcione como tal seguro que irá peor que algo diseñado específicamente. Aunque es entretenido marear con los transistores descapotables.


----------



## BKAR

Scooter dijo:


> Pues vale, ¿y?
> Todos los *transistores son fototransistores*, aún recuerdo cuando me entretenía en hacer transistores "cabrio" con los que estaban en cápsula metálica. ¿y?
> 
> Si uno quiere un panel solar que compre uno, y si quiere un fotodiodo, que lo compre. Aunque un led funcione como tal seguro que irá peor que algo diseñado específicamente. Aunque es entretenido marear con los transistores descapotables.


 no es que quiera usar el diodo led como fotodiodo
que es un transistor descapotable?
bueno pregunte por la duda..alguna explicaron racional al problema?


----------



## Scooter

Si a un transistor "normal" en cápsula metálica le recortas la tapa resulta ser un fototransistor. Supongo que lo mismo pasará con los diodos y leds. Pero claro, no es igual de bueno que un fototransistor "de verdad" porque no está optimizado para su uso como fototransistor.
Yo en su día hice un lápiz óptico para mi commodore 64 con un transistor recortado y dos tonterías mas. Hace "solo" unos 25 años o así.


----------



## BKAR

genial...maestro

jaja gracias por la idea 
entonces tendria que indagar en temas de semiconductores y eso...
yo no llevo ni 2 años estudiando la carrera


----------



## Scooter

Por cierto que los lápices ópticos no deben de funcionar en un TFT, ¿O si?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola *nicolas.

*Aquí te dejo una opción:*





*Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicolas

Gracias... buscando en el foro encontre una opcion con pic muy buena y justo lo que necesitooo gracias...


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos , les voy a escribir en este post para no abrir otro post, yo estoy equipando un vehículo con todo el alumbrado interior cambiado por led, veo que aqui hablan de driver para los led y demás, yo he realizado los cálculos específicos para calcular la R de los led y la potencia necesitaría para esas R.

yo voy a colocar 3 led por rama en serie con su R para 12v, en total el coche llevara 36 led en cada caja donde lleva su iluminación. Mi idea para evitar picos de tensión , es colocar un 7812 en el cableado que alimenta todas estas ramas , cual mantendría los 12v aunque el vehículo se quede por los 14v.

Escribo esto porque no se si sera necesitarlo este tipo de instalación o colocar las resistencias con su series sin el 7812  , de todas formas este aguanta 1A y todos los led solamente consumirán 0.72A,¿ que me recomiendan ?

Un saludo a todos y gracias ¡¡


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Haz los cálculos de la resistencia para 3 LEDs en serie y 25mA y 15V, esto es debido a que, la corriente típica es de 20mA y 25mA máx (a menos que la hoja de datos indique otra cosa).

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.


----------



## Deltaeco

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Haz los cálculos de la resistencia para 3 LEDs en serie y 25mA y 15V, esto es debido a que, la corriente típica es de 20mA y 25mA máx (a menos que la hoja de datos indique otra cosa).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> 
> Chao.



Hola compañero, gracias por contestar, si lo realizo asi no aria falta instalar un 7812 ? yo lo decía por si los protegía mejor de esas subidas repentinas.

Un abrazo.


----------



## eL1ct

Esa forma es la forma mas sencilla de hacer, pero tambien debes tener en cuenta de que color son los led ya que tipicamente de ello depende su caida de tension; y lo necesitas para los calculos. Si son blancos, creo que la corriente cambiaria mucho dependiendo del voltaje de la bateria. Por lo demas, si lo calculas como te ha dicho Elaficionado, no deberias tener problemas con los picos.


----------



## Deltaeco

eL1ct dijo:


> Esa forma es la forma mas sencilla de hacer, pero tambien debes tener en cuenta de que color son los led ya que tipicamente de ello depende su caida de tension; y lo necesitas para los calculos. Si son blancos, creo que la corriente cambiaria mucho dependiendo del voltaje de la bateria. Por lo demas, si lo calculas como te ha dicho Elaficionado, no deberias tener problemas con los picos.



Hola compañero, si , son blancos con una I de 20mA a 25mA , son de 3mm y el voltaje varia de 3 a 3,6v , según el diseño solamente puedo conectar de 2 en 2 (series de 2 con su resistencia) porque en el habitáculo que lo voy a meter no puedo conectarlo de otra forma.. he calculado la R con V - 15V a I - 0.025 = 15v - 6v(son 2 led) = 9v / 0.025 = 360 Ω

R TOTAL por ramal de 2 led en serie = Rt-360Ω

Por cierto tienen que ser en smd, las normales no me caben XDD

Un saludo compañeros ¡¡

Edito mensaje:

He visto que tengo otro problema, el consumo de los 2 led son de 0.45W en total con los 15v  y no tengo resistencias del código 2512 que son las smd de medio W. Voy a tener que trastocar el diseño.

por cierto me estoy guiando por este cuadro de las potencias de los smd que encontré en la red pero me da que hay algo mal :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dice que la 0603 aguanta hasta 0.625w , pero después dice que la 0805 aguanta hasta 0.1w, como puede aguantar una mas chica , mucho mas que una superior ?¿? creo que hay algo mal en esa tabla.

Vuelvo a editar porque me he equivocado en un dato:

para calcular la Potencia en los led, he sumado los amperios de cada led de esta forma que por lo que veo que esta mal: explico.

he realizado esta formula : P= V*I , cual he calculado- P = (15V - 6V) * 0.050mA = 0.45W SUSPENDIDO




cual me ha parecido mucho consumo y he realizado esta P = (15V-6)*0.025 = 0.225W

CUAL la correcta es Pt x 2 led a 3v = 0.225W....

R = 360 1/4W

Sin palabras...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LEDs está diseñado para trabajar con 20mA, pero soporta 25mA como máximo. Pero, como se asumió 15V y este voltaje no está presente permanentemente, el LEDs va a trabajar sin problema.

Los LEDs en serie tienen la misma corriente, es decir, por todos ños LEDs en serie fluye la misma corriente.
La única potencia que debes calcular es la de la resistencia limitadora.

Pr = 2x(Vcc - NxVled)xIled

Pr--> potencia de la reistencia limitadora
Vcc --> La fuente de alimentación del circuito
N --> número de LEDs en serie
Vled --> voltaje del LED


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ELCRIS

hola hola hola a todos, alguien tiene idea de los LED de 30W, donde conseguirlos ? por alguna parte de capital federal (BS AS, Argentina). Yo pregunte por las casas de electronicas cercas que tenia y no tenian idea, el que me pueda decir. desde ya gracias.


----------



## Deltaeco

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El LEDs está diseñado para trabajar con 20mA, pero soporta 25mA como máximo. Pero, como se asumió 15V y este voltaje no está presente permanentemente, el LEDs va a trabajar sin problema.
> 
> Los LEDs en serie tienen la misma corriente, es decir, por todos ños LEDs en serie fluye la misma corriente.
> La única potencia que debes calcular es la de la resistencia limitadora.
> 
> Pr = 2x(Vcc - NxVled)xIled
> 
> Pr--> potencia de la reistencia limitadora
> Vcc --> La fuente de alimentación del circuito
> N --> número de LEDs en serielt
> Vled --> voltaje del LED
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Muchas gracias compañero, yo me he hecho un lio antes del problema y rebuscando por todos lados , libros y por aqui y vamos por lo menos lohe sacado, ese teorema es casi igual que el mio pero creo que fue por churro el mio jajajaja.

Pr = 2x (15-2x3) x 0,025 = 2x 9 x 0,025 = Pr: 0,45W

viendo el resutado, el primer calculo que pensaba que estaba mal, no esta mal esta bien,... la resistencia tiene que ser de medio wattio.

muchas gracias aficionado, voy a apuntar este esquema en mi libreta de apuntes para tenerlo mas a mano¡ saludos



ELCRIS dijo:


> hola hola hola a todos, alguien tiene idea de los LED de 30W, donde conseguirlos ? por alguna parte de capital federal (BS AS, Argentina). Yo pregunte por las casas de electronicas cercas que tenia y no tenian idea, el que me pueda decir. desde ya gracias.



hola Elcris, por ebay los suelo comprar yo, porque aqui en la isla no se consigen, suelen estar desde 18€ a 20€.

Un saludo amigo y suerte¡¡


----------



## eL1ct

Lo que no entiendo es por que multiplicas por dos... 0.45w ??... piensa que si la potencia de la resistencia es: P=R*I^2 y si vas a utilizar una resistencia de 360Ω entonces si soltamos I (siendo Pr=0.45w): I=sqrt(P/R) => I=sqrt(0.00125) => I=0.03536 Y digo yo que no era la corriente maxima 25mA??

Creo que, para calcular la potencia de una resistencia es mejor utilizar el valor nominal, y no de pico; ya que, aunque le metas un pico no se va a quemar, que yo sepa las resistencias no son tan sensibles... aunque si quieres calcular la potencia maxima que puede llegara a disipar en ese pico y asegurarte, me parece bien. Por otra parte piensa que probablemente los LED con 25mA en circulacion tendran una caida de tension de 3,6v, asi que tienes un margen bastante grande... calculamos de nuevo la corriente: I=(15v-3.6v*2)/360Ω=0.02167A (creo que esto se acercara mas a la realidad) no obstante si calculamos la potencia con 3v ; yo lo haria asi: Pr=R*I^2, donde Pr=360Ω*0.025²=0.225W (creo que con 1/4w por rama es suficiente, teniendo en cuenta que esta potencia es la maxima, y ademas con un margen a favor)

PD: Ten en cuenta que si necesitas mas potencia, tambien tienes la opcion de poner dos resistencias en serie o en paralelo.

PD2: otra forma es utilizar los mismos valores que has utilizado para calcular la resistencia 9v/0.025A=360ohm => 9v*0.025A=0.225w


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En la fórmula de la potencia se multiplica por 2, para evitar el sobre calentamiento de la resistencia. Esta fórmula es empírica (se empleaba en los primero circuitos electrónicos a base de tubos de vacío, que generaban un ambiente de mucho calor), que se emplea en el cálculo de la potencia de las resistencias, pero como tu circuito probablenente no estará encendido mucho tiempo, puede usar la fórmula normal de la potencia.

Como veo que vas a emplear 2 LEds en serie, puedes usar el LM7809 (9V) ó LM7808 (8V) para alimentar tus  LEDs, y así mo tener la preocupación de algún sobre voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes

Hola !

El uso de resistencia limitadoras puede ser peligroso si se usan en sistemas donde el valor de la fuente de alimentación sufre variaciones. Para evitar problemas con eso es mejor usar un espejo de corriente, es más trabajoso, pero previene que el LEDs se sobrecaliente por exceso de corriente.

Dejo acá un dibujo de un espejo para tres hileras de 3 LEDs cada una. Hay que señalar que pueden agregar más hileras, aunque no hasta el infinito ya que las corrientes de base que se añadan hará que la corriente del espejo destinada para los LEDs disminuya, por lo tanto la corriente de los LEDs también lo hará.




Los cálculos que se hacen son los de Rx que se determina sabiendo el valor del zéner en la fuente de corriente (en el dibujo está explicado). La potencia a disipar por esa resistencia se calcula de la forma tradicional, no se tiene en cuenta el voltaje de alimentación ya que es un fuente de corriente constante.


Los transistores a usar deben tener una ganancia alta (beta) a fin de no alterar la corriente resultante en los LEDs. La disipación de los transistores se debe determinar en el peor caso (voltaje de alimentación más alto).



Adiosín...!


----------



## cidlobus

Hola yo quise experimentar con estos led. La idea mia era hacer como una lámpara de emergencia con alguna bateria algo grande, como un farol para llevar a un campamento. La cosa es que tiene que iluminar bien sino es gastar plata.

Si saben de algo o alguna idea, mas por el tema de la duración de la bateria.
Voy a ir preparando algo y lo iré publicando.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Deltaeco

jreyes dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> El uso de resistencia limitadoras puede ser peligroso si se usan en sistemas donde el valor de la fuente de alimentación sufre variaciones. Para evitar problemas con eso es mejor usar un espejo de corriente, es más trabajoso, pero previene que el LEDs se sobrecaliente por exceso de corriente.
> 
> Dejo acá un dibujo de un espejo para tres hileras de 3 LEDs cada una. Hay que señalar que pueden agregar más hileras, aunque no hasta el infinito ya que las corrientes de base que se añadan hará que la corriente del espejo destinada para los LEDs disminuya, por lo tanto la corriente de los LEDs también lo hará.
> 
> 
> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/5578/espejolineal.png
> 
> Los cálculos que se hacen son los de Rx que se determina sabiendo el valor del zéner en la fuente de corriente (en el dibujo está explicado). La potencia a disipar por esa resistencia se calcula de la forma tradicional, no se tiene en cuenta el voltaje de alimentación ya que es un fuente de corriente constante.
> 
> 
> Los transistores a usar deben tener una ganancia alta (beta) a fin de no alterar la corriente resultante en los LEDs. La disipación de los transistores se debe determinar en el peor caso (voltaje de alimentación más alto).
> 
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



hola compañero, he visto este circuito varias veces (o parecido) para proteger los led , pero nunca lo he puesto en practica, al final le he puesto un regulador tipo 78xx y asi evito problemas tecnicos con el , de todas formas muchas gracias un saludo a todos, por aqui estare ¡¡


----------



## sbl

para ahorrar energia me parece que pode sutilizar un circuito pwm con el 555 para poder hacerlo de la manera mas simple


----------



## oswald

espero que sirva como ami me sirvió::


----------

